# Melanoiden Malt substitute



## jeddog (19/5/13)

I'm thinking of brewing a batch of "Three Floyd's Zombie Dust". 



The clone recipe I have calls for.63kg of Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC). I have no idea what it is or where to get it. 

Does anyone know what can I use in its place or know where I get it?




jeddog


----------



## Nick JD (19/5/13)

Craftbrewer have it. 630g is a lot. What size is the batch?


----------



## jeddog (19/5/13)

60lt's

I looked at craftbrewer. Didn't see it...
I might of had a husband look :blink: . Ill try again.


----------



## TidalPete (19/5/13)

Aromatic is a substitute for Melanoiden. CraftBrewer sell both.
No affiliation blah blah.


----------



## jeddog (19/5/13)

Nup.... Can't see it.


----------



## Bribie G (19/5/13)

here

I'd also say that that's a lot of melanoidin - can get a bit cloying. I'd never use more than about 200 if that.


----------



## TidalPete (19/5/13)

jeddog said:


> Nup.... Can't see it.


It's Weyermann Melanoiden & it's there.
20% max is what they recommend


----------



## jeddog (19/5/13)

Sorry.. found it.

I used the search and nothing came up...

Stupid search thing.... 


thanks all


----------



## jeddog (19/5/13)

14.60 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) 
1.43 kg Munich Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC) 
0.63 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) 
0.63 kg Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC) 
0.63 kg Carafoam (3.9 EBC) Grain 
55.92 g Citra [15.60 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 
2.88 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 
93.20 g Citra [15.60 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 
93.20 g Citra [15.60 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 
1.44 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 
93.20 g Citra [15.60 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 
93.20 g Citra [15.60 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 
2.9 pkg SafAle English Ale (DCL/Fermentis #S-04) Yeast 
224.67 g Citra [15.60 %] - Dry Hop 10.0 Days Hop 

it look OK?


----------



## iralosavic (19/5/13)

Most places that sell grain will sell it. It seems to be used to replace the richness that decoction mashing is said to add to a beer. 600g in 60L isn't excessive, but you should notice it if you know what it tastes like. It can add a tinge of red when used in higher percentages too, but it can also become cloying.


----------



## razz (19/5/13)

Got another yeast?


----------



## Bribie G (19/5/13)

Yes I just picked up on that yeast, S-04 is a bit like using a Kia yeast for an Audi brew - That style looks quite "Mid Atlantic" and I'd actually look at using something like Wyeast Irish Ale which will let the ingredients shine without introducing too many esters.

Edit: being an American brew they didn't recommend anything like US-05 so are clearly hinting at it being more of an English or Euro Ale style.


----------



## jeddog (19/5/13)

I got the recipe through beersmith forum and claim the style is an APA but the bitterness and gravity are way over. All I did was scale up to 60lts. 

What yeast do you think I should use?


View attachment three-floyds-zombie-dust-clone-scaled.bsmx


----------



## TidalPete (19/5/13)

jeddog said:


> I got the recipe through beersmith forum and claim the style is an APA but the bitterness and gravity are way over. All I did was scale up to 60lts.
> 
> What yeast do you think I should use?
> 
> ...


Well, they are Yanks after all. 
Never done a ZD (Great name though  ) but what with it being a Yank recipe & throwing around all that bitterness & gravity I would take a look at 1272.


----------



## waggastew (19/5/13)

According to a pretty good thread on another forum the yeast they use is WY1968 London ESB. They did a side by side with US04 and there seemed to be bugger all difference. Given there is about 220g of Citra in a 19L batch I don't think yeast notes will be dominating the palate.

Details here

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f12/3-floyds-zombie-dust-attempt-help-info-requested-245456/

I have a 19L batch due to be brewed next week. Make sure you report back when you get it in the glass Jeddog


----------



## Mardoo (19/5/13)

620g of Melanoidin shouldn't dominate at that batch size. 1.2kg crystal/Mel to 16kg other grains. Should be nice and malty.


----------

